# Antral Follicle Count question - in btw IVF cycles



## alexisslexus (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi ladies - Hoping you guys can bring me some solace here. I am scheduled to start stims this wednesday and will have my baseline ultrasound that morning. i haven't had an ultrasound since january (one month after my first failed IVF cycle) and the doctor counted 10+ antral follicles on each ovary. Here's the thing, I don't ovulate/get a period at all. Is it safe to assume that when i go in this wednesday that I should have about the same count as i did in january considering i haven't ovulated? i'm starting to freak out big time that something will go wrong and the cycle will get cancelled, esp given how specific our timing is with my husbands microTESE. thank you for any intel!


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

You can't assume you'll have the same count. However, it sounds like you have a very high number of follicles and it won't suddenly change substantially...


----------

